# Cheap ferry to Ireland



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Morning all,

Thinking of going to Ireland for Christmas check out:-

http://www.stenaline-edeals.co.uk/emark/offer.asp?id=171467&offer=446&textonly=YES

In the small print it states "Cars & Motorhomes only" no dimensions given.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"£20 Supplement Motorhome/Motorised caravan or minibus up to 6m long."

Dave


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I recently took mine over Irish Ferries from Pembroke to Rosslare, any size accepted, excellent efficient service, can recommend.  

They have a website packed with information and you can book online, if not you telephone you will get a real person to help you out.

Gill


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don,

looks like a good deal to me, have you worked out how many barrels of the black stuff you can get in a Timberland for the return trip?

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pete wrote

"It looks like a good deal to me, have you worked out how many barrels of the black stuff you can get in a Timberland for the return trip?"


Hi Pete,
About 120 if I can clean up the toilet tank. On our last three week tour of Ireland it rained twice, once for ten days and once for eleven days and that was in June.

I'm not going chance my luck again.

Don


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

I hope you know that a lot of the Camp sites in Ireland are closed for the Winter.If you need any info you can look it up on site below.Enjoy the black stuff. Slan Nora+Neil

www.caravan-sitefinder.co.uk


----------



## 93652 (May 1, 2005)

We spend a few months a year in eire and use Irish ferries mostly, get good deals plus discount cos we use them a bit, only got a little T25/3 so no loading on length, plus it is great for getting down those little tracks and on the strands. love the place to bits, familly there and ewill move full time in a few years to Clare/ Galway area.

As for sites , well dont use them much but did stay in a fairly new on in glen of Arlhow between the pub and the older established site, . It was spotless and very freindly will try to find the email adds.

Mike


----------

